# How to Take and Process a Nightscape Image



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 23, 2015)

Hello, all. This week I launched a tutorial on how to shoot nightscape images along with a video tutorial on how to process them. I did this in conjunction with a few partners, and it seems to be helping a number of people.

Here is a link to the article that has both the information on shooting a nightscape along with the processing video: http://bit.ly/1Dv72gA 

If you want to jump straight to the video on YouTube, here it is: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ak2PLoqq_zA



I Shoot the Stars by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi Dustin. 
Thanks for sharing this, I have been thinking of trying something like this, your tutorial will help. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 29, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Dustin.
> Thanks for sharing this, I have been thinking of trying something like this, your tutorial will help.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Hey, glad to help, Graham. It's a very rewarding type of photography, and allows you to produce some of the most stunning in camera images imaginable.


----------



## rpt (Apr 29, 2015)

Very nice. I have been dragging my feel on Lightroom CC but it is obvious to me now that I need to bite the bullet. I do all my edits in Lightroom but I think I need to graduate to the next level.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 29, 2015)

rpt said:


> Very nice. I have been dragging my feel on Lightroom CC but it is obvious to me now that I need to bite the bullet. I do all my edits in Lightroom but I think I need to graduate to the next level.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.



My pleasure.


----------



## sanj (May 1, 2015)

Beautiful.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (May 1, 2015)

sanj said:


> Beautiful.



Thanks, Sanj


----------



## Click (May 1, 2015)

Great information, and of course, a beautiful shot. Thanks for sharing Dustin.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (May 1, 2015)

Click said:


> Great information, and of course, a beautiful shot. Thanks for sharing Dustin.



You bet, Click.


----------



## Hector1970 (May 5, 2015)

Great video Dustin.
Thanks for all your lens reviews too. They are excellent


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (May 6, 2015)

Hector1970 said:


> Great video Dustin.
> Thanks for all your lens reviews too. They are excellent



Thanks, Hector. I appreciate the kind words


----------

